# Squier Paranormal Baritone - Cheap 27" Ripe for Modding?



## BlackMastodon (Mar 11, 2022)

So I just came across this MIC Squier that seems like it could be a solid platform to mod a baritone, AND it comes in Surf Green!






Paranormal Baritone Cabronita Telecaster® | Squier Electric Guitars


Paranormal Baritone Cabronita Telecaster®, Laurel Fingerboard, Parchment Pickguard, 3-Color Sunburst




www.fender.com





I see one for $579 CAD which seems like a steal, but it's also a Made in China Squier which I have absolutely no experience with, so QC might be a crapshoot.

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 11, 2022)

I definitely want one. I'd modify a pickguard and cover up the neck pup, throw a Dimarzio Super Distortion P90 mount in the bridge, throw some 85-16's on there and call it a day.


----------



## NickS (Mar 11, 2022)

I have/had many MIC Squier's and would say they are generally a great deal. They're certainly not perfect and will need some work to get all the way there, but it's a worthy starting point. I've quickly checked out that particular model at the local GC and still might pick it up if it sits much longer (and I reaaaalllllyyyyy don't need another guitar).


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 11, 2022)

I got one when black was the only option (would've loved that green) and aside from one low nut slot, it's a really nice guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 11, 2022)

chinese squiers are usually decent out of the factory ime. They typically need a setup and fret dressing at a minimum ime.


----------



## PK317 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have Bass VI from Squier, but it's crafted in Indonesia. Decent instrument for the price, had to polish the frets and to make some adjustments to the nut.

I'm curious, is there a general quality differences between Chinese/Vietnamese/Indonesian instruments? Based on your experience?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2022)

I was interested in that one... Until they announced this one last month.









Baritone fans, rejoice: Squier has announced a Classic Vibe Baritone Custom Telecaster


The $499 model features a 27” scale length, double-bound body and Fender-Designed alnico pickups




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## mechanyx (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a Chinese Squier that's great. I had to file the fret ends that were sharp and I replaced the tuners with a random set I had lying around but it sounds and plays great. The thing with factory guitars is there's variance and the lower on the price range, the less QC so the wider the variance. There are probably great examples and terrible examples so your best bet is try before you buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2022)

Honestly I trust Squier QC better than Jackson import QC at this rate.


----------



## Tree (Mar 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly I trust Squier QC better than Jackson import QC at this rate.


Sad but true. 
Hopefully Jackson can shape up in a few years


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Mar 11, 2022)

To be fair I have an Affinity Tele, I've since converted it to 27" with the Mexican Fender subsonic neck, the original neck was Chinese and I had absolutely no problems with it whatsoever, frets were level, no sharp edges and the guitar itself was very easy to set up with it being a top loader.

I probably got a very good example though. 

Ideally you need to find one in a store and try it, then you'd know for sure it's what you want.


----------



## budda (Mar 11, 2022)

do it


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was interested in that one... Until they announced this one last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wish they'd put out a freaking humbucker model....like come on, no one at FMIC realized that the bari crowd is pretty metal focused?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just wish they'd put out a freaking humbucker model....like come on, no one at FMIC realized that the bari crowd is pretty metal focused?


Or at least do a universal route under the bridge plate like they do for the neck pickup under the pickguard...


----------



## mechanyx (Mar 12, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just wish they'd put out a freaking humbucker model....like come on, no one at FMIC realized that the bari crowd is pretty metal focused?



I don't like single coil sized bridge humbuckers in strat style guitars but think both the Dimarzio Super Distortion T and Tone Zone T sound really good. The Tone Zone T doesn't sound anything like a normal Tone Zone (which I do not like) as a normal Tone Zone has an alnico 5 magnet and the telecaster model has a ceramic magnet.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 12, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just wish they'd put out a freaking humbucker model....like come on, no one at FMIC realized that the bari crowd is pretty metal focused?



I am surprised by this too. The Blacktop Baritone Teles came with a HB in the bridge and are worth 2x their new price now, seems like the obvious choice would've been to just make a Squier version of an already insanely popular model.

I wish I hadn't sold my Blacktop tele. Dude traded it for a Reverend baritone after the price jump. I really lost out on that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2022)

Glad I learned how to use a router at least. 

My issue is that a lot of aftermarket HB tele bridges tend to have the humbucker a fucking mile away from the bridge. The only one I noticed that isn't like that is the Squier J5 bridge. In fact the J5 Tele needs it's own kind of pickguard because not only does it have a humbucker, but it has less shaved off at the pickguard because the bridge plate is smaller.


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 14, 2022)

I have two of those - A black one and the sea foam green. 
I swapped out the string trees and got some shorter saddle height adjustment screws. 
Running them with Stringjoy baritone 12s

One is tuned to drop A flat. The other is baritone dadgad (Monuments/john Browne tuning)

CONS
I hate the glossy neck finish. My hand doesn't stick to it but i just prefer a satin finish. A green scotchbrite fixes that. 
The bridge is cheap as hell but works. I want to upgrade these to the Gotoh one.
The 3 way switch on these are complete dogshit and pop out of position easily.
P90 noise,,,

PROS
really nice fret work - no jagged fret ends and all were leveled nicely
Pickups are really great sounding 
Plays fantastically 
Very resonant 

I will probably pick up one of the new ones with the regular tele pickups. I really like the 27" scale length.

I am still kind of surprised they have not put out another 30" Jazzmaster since they are still in demand and used ones are going for stupid money.


----------



## NickS (Mar 15, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> I have two of those - A black one and the sea foam green.
> I swapped out the string trees and got some shorter saddle height adjustment screws.
> Running them with Stringjoy baritone 12s
> 
> ...


Do the pups get that good snarl/aggression like P90's should? Pretty much set on getting one of these, just hoping I don't have to replace/mod too much of it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2022)

NickS said:


> Do the pups get that good snarl/aggression like P90's should? Pretty much set on getting one of these, just hoping I don't have to replace/mod too much of it.


+1.

Maybe I'll get one toward the end of the year but depending on how it performs, I'd want to swap out the pickguard for a traditional black Tele one, add a control plate, maybe swap the bridge for the ashtray style depending on if I wanna change out the pups, and upgrade tuners and nut. I've also never had a guitar with P90s so this would be fun.


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 15, 2022)

NickS said:


> Do the pups get that good snarl/aggression like P90's should? Pretty much set on getting one of these, just hoping I don't have to replace/mod too much of it.


Oh yeah they sound Amazing. Lots of snarl and very articulate at the same time. 

not my video but this really shows what it can do.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Eyelessfiend (Mar 15, 2022)

Bought one in green and while I like the p90's in it, I plan to swap to either EMGs or a Dimarzio. The bridge is cheap but works and the tuners actually hold tune. The 3 way switch sucks and the knobs/pots are meh but its a solid guitar. Its in A# right now but I think I may take it lower. Its a really fun guitar.


----------



## PK317 (Mar 17, 2022)

Eyelessfiend said:


> Bought one in green and while I like the p90's in it, I plan to swap to either EMGs or a Dimarzio. The bridge is cheap but works and the tuners actually hold tune. The 3 way switch sucks and the knobs/pots are meh but its a solid guitar. Its in A# right now but I think I may take it lower. Its a really fun guitar.


Which string's gauge do you use for A#?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 17, 2022)

PK317 said:


> Which string's gauge do you use for A#?


I'd use 0.011, 0.016, 0.026w, 0.034w, 0.046w, 0.059w, because I like lighter strings (especially plains) for A3 standard at 27"

What string do you typically use for what tuning and what scale length?


----------



## NickS (Mar 17, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> I have two of those - A black one and the sea foam green.
> I swapped out the string trees and got some shorter saddle height adjustment screws.
> Running them with Stringjoy baritone 12s
> 
> ...


Another question for ya, where do you get *shorter* saddle height screws. All I can seem to find locally are regular (read too long) size ones. Or is it better to just put Hipshot saddles on (which obviously already come with much shorter screws in them)?


----------



## Eyelessfiend (Mar 17, 2022)

PK317 said:


> Which string's gauge do you use for A#?


I am running 12-60 set as of now. It came with 14-68 and it was way too much tension for me in B standard.


----------



## PK317 (Mar 17, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I'd use 0.011, 0.016, 0.026w, 0.034w, 0.046w, 0.059w, because I like lighter strings (especially plains) for A3 standard at 27"
> 
> What string do you typically use for what tuning and what scale length?


I use 10-46 for standard tuning (25.5 scale). For 27 scale baritone (tuned in B) I use 12-60, it's about the same tension.
11-59 for A standard seems to me a bit week, I had 14-64 on 27 scale for A standard. It's a matter of taste, I guess.
Don't you have some kind of micro bends when you push string a bit too hard?



Eyelessfiend said:


> I am running 12-60 set as of now. It came with 14-68 and it was way too much tension for me in B standard.


Wow, 14-68 for B standard is a bit of overkill. Well, I got once 27 scale baritone with 13-62 strings tuned in E standard from Thomann


----------



## bostjan (Mar 17, 2022)

PK317 said:


> I use 10-46 for standard tuning (25.5 scale). For 27 scale baritone (tuned in B) I use 12-60, it's about the same tension.
> 11-59 for A standard seems to me a bit week, I had 14-64 on 27 scale for A standard. It's a matter of taste, I guess.
> Don't you have some kind of micro bends when you push string a bit too hard?
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 17, 2022)

NickS said:


> Another question for ya, where do you get *shorter* saddle height screws. All I can seem to find locally are regular (read too long) size ones. Or is it better to just put Hipshot saddles on (which obviously already come with much shorter screws in them)?


You cut them  I do at least.


----------



## NickS (Mar 17, 2022)

Yea, I was gonna try that too, or more likely take a dremel to them and grind em down.


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 18, 2022)

NickS said:


> Another question for ya, where do you get *shorter* saddle height screws. All I can seem to find locally are regular (read too long) size ones. Or is it better to just put Hipshot saddles on (which obviously already come with much shorter screws in them)?


I got them on amazon. 8mm the normal height is 10mm. I had some 6mm that worked ok but were a bit too short really.

This was with stringjoy baritone 12s not 14s that come stock.


----------



## NickS (Mar 21, 2022)

Been wanting to get a bench grinder for a while, told the wife I needed it to sharpen lawnmower blades and such. Of course the main reason I got it is to grind down saddle screws. I put the screw in to my drill backwards (hex head inside the chuck), and finish it off by slowly spinning the drill to give it a nice rounded bottom to sit on the bridge plate. Problem solved, no more hunting around for screws in various sizes


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 5, 2022)

Andertons has FSR models of this now. One is a sick olive color the other is red with gold anodized pickguard


----------



## Adieu (Jul 5, 2022)

Nah, tele bode + P90s and even the oddball pickguard all seem to be intentional anti-modder measures imho


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 8, 2022)

Really pleased with mine still, though I plan to buy a set of SD Soapbars at some point.

Anyone know where I'd look for a bridge upgrade? I have a spare chrome hipshot bridge I was hoping to put on, but it's smaller than the stock one and I'd be left with some ugly holes. Maybe I'll just buy some hipshot saddles, what do y'all think?

Will also be replacing the nut, pots, switch, and shielding the cavities at some point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Really pleased with mine still, though I plan to buy a set of SD Soapbars at some point.
> 
> Anyone know where I'd look for a bridge upgrade? I have a spare chrome hipshot bridge I was hoping to put on, but it's smaller than the stock one and I'd be left with some ugly holes. Maybe I'll just buy some hipshot saddles, what do y'all think?
> 
> Will also be replacing the nut, pots, switch, and shielding the cavities at some point.


Gotoh make a bridge that's a near-perfect fit. The holes might be slightly off but it should still mount fine.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 14, 2022)

I bet these are a ton of fun. I'd swap the bridge pick up to a Bare Knuckle Pig 90 and have a blast.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 14, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> I bet these are a ton of fun. I'd swap the bridge pick up to a Bare Knuckle Pig 90 and have a blast.


I wouldn't mind trying some other P90s but the stock ones actually sound good enough to me that i haven't been in any rush to upgrade. If I could find a good noiseless one I think I would jump on that right quick tho.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 14, 2022)

Duncan has a stacked P90 that’s pretty dang good!


----------



## migstopheles (Jul 15, 2022)

it's been a few years since i bought a new guitar, so i just ordered the red and gold one from Anderton's. should be arriving on Monday


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2022)

I have wanted one of these cabronita baritones, and was thinking ivory finish EMG soapbars. They make P90 sized 81, 85, 60, 60A, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 28, 2022)

MF_Kitten said:


> I have wanted one of these cabronita baritones, and was thinking ivory finish EMG soapbars. They make P90 sized 81, 85, 60, 60A, etc.



I had those EMG soapbars in a PRS 277 Soapbar and they fucking ruled.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had those EMG soapbars in a PRS 277 Soapbar and they fucking ruled.


I now have the current 277, solidbody, with Lundgren M6's. Insane!


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 28, 2022)

Sweetwater has a custom Burgundy with Gold anodized pickguard available for this now.




They also dropped the price on the Surf Green and Sunburst to $399


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Sweetwater has a custom Burgundy with Gold anodized pickguard available for this now.
> 
> View attachment 111555
> 
> ...


Squier has a few anodized pickguard guitars and basses going now as part of an anniversary thing I think. There's an olive/military green Cabronita baritone tele with a black aluminum pickguard and it looks so hard.


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2022)

MF_Kitten said:


> Squier has a few anodized pickguard guitars and basses going now as part of an anniversary thing I think. There's an olive/military green Cabronita baritone tele with a black aluminum pickguard and it looks so hard.



Yo, WTF? Why does the EU get the bitchin' olive green/black combo version and us Freedom Fanatics are stuck with lame as sunburst and surf green? GTFO.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 28, 2022)

Chicago Music Exchange usually gets the same FSR stuff that Andertons does but they didn't get the Olive Baritone (they did get the same olive in a regular tele tho...)

They both have a really nice Satin Fiesta red tele, double bound with a roasted maple neck (No horrid gloss poly) plus the hardware is aged.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 28, 2022)

I don't want olive green but I want the black anodize pick guard for my seafoam green baritele.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 28, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I don't want olive green but I want the black anodize pick guard for my seafoam green baritele.


I like the way you think, but I also love the olive green. 

Damnit, this is the first time in GASing in years but I gotta be responsible.  Can I live vicariously through one of y'all?


----------



## migstopheles (Jul 29, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I like the way you think, but I also love the olive green.
> 
> Damnit, this is the first time in GASing in years but I gotta be responsible.  Can I live vicariously through one of y'all?



feel free to live as vicariously as you like my dude


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 29, 2022)

migstopheles said:


> feel free to live as vicariously as you like my dude


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 31, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Chicago Music Exchange usually gets the same FSR stuff that Andertons does but they didn't get the Olive Baritone (they did get the same olive in a regular tele tho...)
> 
> They both have a really nice Satin Fiesta red tele, double bound with a roasted maple neck (No horrid gloss poly) plus the hardware is aged.



This guitar needs to be banned from the forum... too much GAS I'm feeling sick...


----------



## Kaura (Jul 31, 2022)

No personal experience with this particular model but every MIC Squier I've played and owned (3) they've all been superb.


----------



## Zhysick (Aug 1, 2022)

Kaura said:


> No personal experience with this particular model but every MIC Squier I've played and owned (3) they've all been superb.


Looks like these new anniversary models are indinesian... But in my experience all indonesian guitars have been better than the chinese guitars I have played, specially Yamaha and Squier over other MIC Squier or Epiphone...

So no complains on the origin of these guitars, doesn't matter if it is MIC or MII, is gonna be good for sure.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 1, 2022)

MF_Kitten said:


> I have wanted one of these cabronita baritones, and was thinking ivory finish EMG soapbars. They make P90 sized 81, 85, 60, 60A, etc.


Had no idea EMG did that. It really opens up these guitars for heavy consideration now.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 1, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Had no idea EMG did that. It really opens up these guitars for heavy consideration now.


Dimarzio also makes a P90 sized Super Distortion that sounds fucking KILLER.


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Dimarzio also makes a P90 sized Super Distortion that sounds fucking KILLER.



Part of me wants to shush you so I don't buy another guitar, but the other part of me says "yes, yes, GOD YES!"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm setting the goal for myself to get my finances in order by this time next year and get one of these as a birthday present for myself for being a good boi :3

And then I'll look at pickup options. At an undisclosed date.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2022)

Downsizing down from a 7 string to a 6 string again, so I may consider one of these.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 6, 2022)

word to the wise, the stock soapbars seem to be unpotted and they squeal like a banshee at volume with dirt. I found someone on TGP making similar complaints. Going to try potting mine because learning is cool, but probs looking at replacements down the road.


----------



## migstopheles (Aug 7, 2022)

yep can confirm, I'll almost certainly be replacing mine, likely with BKP supermassives


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 7, 2022)

migstopheles said:


> yep can confirm, I'll almost certainly be replacing mine, likely with BKP supermassives



I have a supermassive HSP90 neck that I've been using for a few years now in various LPs and I super dig it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2022)

Kinda wonder how these would sound with mini humbuckers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 7, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda wonder how these would sound with mini humbuckers.



only one way to find out, do it for science


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> only one way to find out, do it for science


I've been thinking about it.  If these are still available I'm prob gonna nab one in the next few months and try one of the GFS minibuckers.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 8, 2022)

This thread needs pics, people.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> word to the wise, the stock soapbars seem to be unpotted and they squeal like a banshee at volume with dirt. I found someone on TGP making similar complaints. Going to try potting mine because learning is cool, but probs looking at replacements down the road.


A noise gate helps a lot with these. 

Im going to go swap pickups at some point but have no idea what I want.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 8, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> This thread needs pics, people.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 8, 2022)

As you wish:


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 8, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> A noise gate helps a lot with these.



I see that you mean well but a noise gate is antithetical to everything I do 

I love feedback, just not _bad, ugly _feedback.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 8, 2022)

edit: double-triple tap


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 8, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I see that you mean well but a noise gate is antithetical to everything I do
> 
> I love feedback, just not _bad, ugly _feedback.


Yeah i get it - it kinda robs the tone a tiny bit. I just have a cheap no-name from amazon that works pretty well. 

I get a lot of noise from my Monitor so i kinda have to face a certain direction to minimize the noise.

When i push my Orange really hard with the Plumes and Special Cranker at the same time it does get squealy if I am facing the wrong way and i have the gain up past noon. 

I have an HX Stomp also and the gate on it works pretty well.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 25, 2022)

Just took the stock pickups out of a hot paraffin bath. I used a small crock pot from value village and gulf wax from the grocery store. 

I can't solder them back in right now because the power went out right as they finished, so I'm posting about it instead. Will report back when I am actually able to test them out. 

Also, I had planned on replacing the nut anyway but I had the strings off and noticed the filing job on the low B 




I've got a couple shows coming up so it will have to do. Pretty annoying though that they set it up with such thick strings, the daddario 13-62 sets I use are definitely gonna rattle a bit.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah so potting the pickups definitely made a huge difference in the screech factor. Now I only get the kind of feedback I actually want.


----------



## Elwoodofthedead (Sep 7, 2022)

Been lurking this thread for a little bit now. Saw someone had mentioned emg made 81’s in p90 housings and thought I’d give it a try. Picked up a p81 and p60a. The pickups and pots were drop in with no modifications to the body needed(although it is a bit tight in the control cavity with the battery). I think it came out pretty decent and sounds mean as hell in drop g
Finished pic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2022)

Ended up finding one of these for a steal so i grabbed it. Found a cheapo set of mini humbuckers i might try on them just to get a feel for the sound 

Mini Humbucker Conversion Set For P90 Cutout-4 Wire For Coil Tap-Black https://reverb.com/item/4514583-min...hare&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=4514583


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ended up finding one of these for a steal so i grabbed it. Found a cheapo set of mini humbuckers i might try on them just to get a feel for the sound
> 
> Mini Humbucker Conversion Set For P90 Cutout-4 Wire For Coil Tap-Black https://reverb.com/item/4514583-min...hare&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=4514583


Literally about to press the trigger on this and was hoping to come in here and have one of the forum regs get one, how do you like it? Or have you not received it yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Literally about to press the trigger on this and was hoping to come in here and have one of the forum regs get one, how do you like it? Or have you not received it yet?


The guitar or pickups? I still haven't got the guitar yet (sometime later this week), and I'm still not 100% if those are the pickups I'm going with


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The guitar or pickups? I still haven't got the guitar yet (sometime later this week), and I'm still not 100% if those are the pickups I'm going with


The guitar, i see ProAudioStar has them on reverb for 279.99 free shipping saying there is 85 available as used.

You think these are B stock or whats going on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> The guitar, i see ProAudioStar has them on reverb for 279.99 free shipping saying there is 85 available as used.
> 
> You think these are B stock or whats going on?


Oh I just checked. That's the standard baritone Classic Vibe Telecaster. I'm getting the Paranormal Cabronita with P90s. I know they were doing some kinda sale last week (I got an Affinity Deluxe Tele for $200), so it's probably a b-stock + sale thing.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Literally about to press the trigger on this and was hoping to come in here and have one of the forum regs get one, how do you like it? Or have you not received it yet?



Can't comment on the affinity bariteles but the Cabronita I def say buy. I used to have a Fender Blacktop Baritele and this is just as nice of a guitar despite the massive inflation in Blacktop prices, lots of fit&finish issues on the Fender.

My only real complaint about the Cabronita is the cheap electronics/hardware, but that's to be expected at this price point. I had to replace most of the same shit on the Fender anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2022)

I ended up finding a BLUSA L500XL, so I'm just probably gonna direct mount it into the bridge position eventually if this guitar stays. 
I have experience with P90s in the past, and while I like them in the neck, I need a bit more fire in the bridge. From what I read the L500XLs split really well, so I can still get some single coil bridge tones. I have a hunch this guitar will have 250k pots, so i'll be swapping for a 500k pushpull


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2022)

Welp just bought one of these bad boys, should be here early next week. ProAudioStar has them on their website for $249.99 right now saying used but I'm not sure how they'd have a pile of 85 used guitars that came out earlier in the year.....all in the same finish...anyone got ideas on what's up with that?


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2022)

@HeHasTheJazzHands @wheresthefbomb do either of you know if these are conversion necks or if the bridge is placed differently? Just want to know if I'm able to buy a regular neck for it or throw a warmoth neck on it in the future if i want to go longer? Just want to make sure its a standard tele body.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands @wheresthefbomb do either of you know if these are conversion necks or if the bridge is placed differently? Just want to know if I'm able to buy a regular neck for it or throw a warmoth neck on it in the future if i want to go longer? Just want to make sure its a standard tele body.


They seem to be conversion necks. Someone took a Paranormal Tele bari neck and put it on a Jazzmaster body and it was a perfect fit.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands @wheresthefbomb do either of you know if these are conversion necks or if the bridge is placed differently? Just want to know if I'm able to buy a regular neck for it or throw a warmoth neck on it in the future if i want to go longer? Just want to make sure its a standard tele body.



I don't know but I'd guess it's a conversion just based on what's easy and available for Fender vs manufacturing new bodies with different routes.

Congrats on your new tele! First thing I'd do personally is reverse the control plate, volume knob up front for ambient swells. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2022)

Think I might have to check out the used one of these at my local MGR; I love my Contemporary Strat, but a bari-tele that's already set for B standard would save me a lot of trouble


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I don't know but I'd guess it's a conversion just based on what's easy and available for Fender vs manufacturing new bodies with different routes.
> 
> Congrats on your new tele! First thing I'd do personally is reverse the control plate, volume knob up front for ambient swells. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


Probably my flavor of Midwest emo meets hardcore, now just down in G lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 15, 2022)

MFB said:


> Think I might have to check out the used one of these at my local MGR; I love my Contemporary Strat, but a bari-tele that's already set for B standard would save me a lot of trouble



Maybe it's just 'cause I know the fretboard so well in B/Drop A but I swear it's easier to play with other non-guitar musicians in this tuning. Even playing in C (key not tuning) I find very intuitive. Harp, piano, cello, fiddle, probably others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 15, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands @wheresthefbomb do either of you know if these are conversion necks or if the bridge is placed differently? Just want to know if I'm able to buy a regular neck for it or throw a warmoth neck on it in the future if i want to go longer? Just want to make sure its a standard tele body.


They are standard bodies and the necks are conversions. Fender actually sells fender branded 27" conversion necks if you have a standard tele or strat and you want to make a baritone. You will need to get the nut filed if you go that route.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 15, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> They are standard bodies and the necks are conversions. Fender actually sells fender branded 27" conversion necks if you have a standard tele or strat and you want to make a baritone. You will need to get the nut filed if you go that route.


Appreciate it. Already bought this one, just wanted to make sure if I ever wanted to make it a regular old tele or an even longer warmoth one I could just swap the neck.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 15, 2022)

I just broke down and bought one of the teles on sale. It's hard to beat $250 and I've got a Duncan Quarter Pounder sitting in a drawer that will be great for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2022)

So I just got mine, and yeah I'm def installing that L500XL when I get it. I like the P90 in the neck but for the stuff I play in the bridge, I need something a bit more... humbuckery.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 15, 2022)

At 27", I'd probably be more prone to tune it to D standard or drop C myself.

Totally tangent to the discussion, but does anybody know if there's a conversion neck that'll fit a tele (or strat) that's 30" scale? Like a Bass VI?


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2022)

In the interest of not clogging up whats his names NGD thread as the unofficial Cabronita thread that this one ACTUALLY is , I figured I'd bump this one: does anyone know why Squier/Fender discontinued the black version? I figured if anything got the axe it'd have been the seafoam green one, but I was surprised to see an ad saying the black was discontinued.


----------



## vertibration (Dec 31, 2022)

Whats his name is me, and I never actually wanted my thread to be an unofficial thread. It was just to show off my guitar, but others decided to hijack it lmao


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

MFB said:


> In the interest of not clogging up whats his names NGD thread as the unofficial Cabronita thread that this one ACTUALLY is , I figured I'd bump this one: does anyone know why Squier/Fender discontinued the black version? I figured if anything got the axe it'd have been the seafoam green one, but I was surprised to see an ad saying the black was discontinued.


Totally not gonna fuckin lie, I didn't realize these were two threads  

But are you talking about the black Baritone Cabronita P90 or the black Custom telecaster? I could understand the black Cabronita as most NGDs and stuff I've seen have usually been the surf green model almost everytime.


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Totally not gonna fuckin lie, I didn't realize these were two threads
> 
> But are you talking about the black Baritone Cabronita P90 or the black Custom telecaster? I could understand the black Cabronita as most NGDs and stuff I've seen have usually been the surf green model almost everytime.



P90 Cabronita, I think the black Classic Vibe has no problem sticking around as it lends people to possibly make an LPC in a Tele form.

It's sort of a chicken/egg thing, like, did they discontinue black because it wasn't selling or are we seeing more NGD for non black models because they discontinued it so quick? Which came first!


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

Okay since THIS is the real thread, I need some help y'all. I can't decide if I can (I have feelings you know) put a pickguard on this body. I put it on and I'm like yeah, looks sick and then I look at this amazing potentially very old piece of solid one piece flamed walnut, I just don't know if I can bring myself to drill into the top....


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2022)

You drill that top and I'm buying a one way ticket to kick your ass, don't do it. Too many great teles are already ruined by overly large pickguards.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

MFB said:


> You drill that top and I'm buying a one way ticket to kick your ass, don't do it. Too many great teles are already ruined by overly large pickguards.


Well I see you've been working out so I'll just leave that pickguard alone


----------



## NickS (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay since THIS is the real thread, I need some help y'all. I can't decide if I can (I have feelings you know) put a pickguard on this body. I put it on and I'm like yeah, looks sick and then I look at this amazing potentially very old piece of solid one piece flamed walnut, I just don't know if I can bring myself to drill into the top....


I guess you could try direct mounting the neck pup (assuming you're gonna direct mount the bridge pup as well) and see if you like it and it works well. 

Also, I'm still not sure that's walnut, I think it's koa.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't think it's koa, the flash is making it look much more orange than it actually is. The reason I think it's walnut is because of the flaming, it's very chatoyant like walnut can get and these pits:




The left is my solid walnut Kiesel neck, I think those little pits are pretty indicitive of walnut, and I think the grains match up pretty well to the live edge walnut tables I've watched a lot of videos on. 

I still could be very wrong but I'm quite sure it's walnut at this point.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I don't think it's koa, the flash is making it look much more orange than it actually is. The reason I think it's walnut is because of the flaming, it's very chatoyant like walnut can get and these pits:
> View attachment 119045
> View attachment 119046
> 
> ...



That's all well and good - tell us you're putting a baritone conversion neck on it!


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> That's all well and good - tell us you're putting a baritone conversion neck on it!


Oh yes, this is replacing the classic vibe body.


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh yes, this is replacing the classic vibe body.



Is that one getting a new neck? Seems like a waste of a good body if not.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Just wish they'd put out a freaking humbucker model....like come on, no one at FMIC realized that the bari crowd is pretty metal focused?


That’s Leo, haunting us from the beyond. He’s still hoping we’ll all take the Surf Green seriously.

So these baritones at 27” scale, are basically a seven with a string missing. Okay. They are $449 now and on backorder in both colors. Hmmm. Looks like people are lining up for it. Paranormal, huh? I will likely cave at some point, but if they really wanted me setting up video cameras and sprinkling flour on the floor, they would have gone with lipstick tubes.


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2022)

One thing I FINALLY figured out as to why it seems like the Cabronita vs. Classic Vibe baritone neck seem different even if they both have rosewood boards + natural headstock; the CV have a lacquer/oil applied to it giving it a slight stain, even if not painted to match, but the Cabronitas are just straight unfinished wood.

It's been driving me nuts until I finally did a side by side


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

MFB said:


> Is that one getting a new neck? Seems like a waste of a good body if not.


Yeah most likely getting a regular neck for that just to have a standard tele around. I just really don't like how sharp the bound body is on my arm and chest/stomach, I've always preferred strats.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay since THIS is the real thread, I need some help y'all. I can't decide if I can (I have feelings you know) put a pickguard on this body. I put it on and I'm like yeah, looks sick and then I look at this amazing potentially very old piece of solid one piece flamed walnut, I just don't know if I can bring myself to drill into the top....


Yeah, natural. The figuring under the pickguard is pretty take but I think the grain gives it a nice complete look and the pickguard doesn't add much. Also it's less work for you.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm pissed, went to put some strap buttons on and broke the screw somehow. Only a little nubby sticking out. Everything was going too well, I knew it haha.

Well, I got everything wired up and mounted, now just need screws for my neck and the new bridge, and should be good to go.

I've decided to mount the pickguard (sorry guys!) I just don't think I like teles without the pickguard. I haven't done it yet, but once the neck gets "permanently" mounted the guard is going on.

Also, let me know if you want me to make my own thread, I feel like this is still modifying my baritone one, even though the really only thing that's staying true is the neck


----------



## NickS (Jan 2, 2023)

The pickguard looks good on there, especially with that zebra pup


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jan 2, 2023)

NickS said:


> The pickguard looks good on there, especially with that zebra pup



Super agree. It's the look.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jan 2, 2023)

@MFB Destroy him.


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2023)

My sunburst Cabronita just showed up, I then spent 40 mins playing it when I should've either been working or making lunch - really anything but what I WAS doing - these things rule. Neck feels good, I could do with the gloss in lieu of a roasted finish like my Contemporary but no big deal, still plays fine even with it. P90s are surprisingly chunky and thick sounding, although noisy as hell, so those are being replaced by some BKP Brute Forces. Black hardware/pickguard, MAYBE a tortoise shellguard too depending on how I feel, but most likely blackout all around.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 6, 2023)

Welp, she's finished. Forgot to buy some strings, but I can't wait to show it off, so you'll get some post string-up pics too:




Only thing left I want to do is make a backplate and throw a chrome pickup cover on the bridge, I think it'll look sick. Opinions? not like I'm going to listen to them 

@MFB show that daddy off, we need before pics before the personalization.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2023)

CanserDYI said:


> @MFB show that daddy off, we need before pics before the personalization.



I'll be posting a NGD either tonight or tomorrow morning with some quick pics, it's nothing special honestly; it showed up in C#, which I immediately defined to C, and then by end of the night it was in B Standard


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jan 6, 2023)

MFB said:


> My sunburst Cabronita just showed up, I then spent 40 mins playing it when I should've either been working or making lunch - really anything but what I WAS doing - these things rule. Neck feels good, I could do with the gloss in lieu of a roasted finish like my Contemporary but no big deal, still plays fine even with it. P90s are surprisingly chunky and thick sounding, although noisy as hell, so those are being replaced by some BKP Brute Forces. Black hardware/pickguard, MAYBE a tortoise shellguard too depending on how I feel, but most likely blackout all around.



I wax potted mine and they stopped screaming, the stock ones are un-potted for whatever reason. i am still considering an upgrade just to try something else out, but I am consistently surprised by how good they sound. 



CanserDYI said:


> Welp, she's finished. Forgot to buy some strings, but I can't wait to show it off, so you'll get some post string-up pics too:
> View attachment 119323
> 
> View attachment 119324
> ...



The fretboard and body look really nice together, great job. I like the zebra pup but you know best.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 6, 2023)

Is there a  like icon? Sometime the  equivalent just doesn't cut it.



CanserDYI said:


> Welp, she's finished. Forgot to buy some strings, but I can't wait to show it off, so you'll get some post string-up pics too:
> View attachment 119323
> 
> View attachment 119324
> ...


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 6, 2023)

And somehow I was just able to sell the original body for almost 4 times what I bought this new absolutely gorgous body for...thats a score. I'm stoked haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2023)

So I had time to try both the Duncan Hot Rails and DiMarzio Fast Track 2, and yeah, if you don't wanna route your Cabronitas for humbuckers and don't mind oversized routes (or can find/make some kinda plastic plate to cover up the holes) I can confirm they rule.

I will admit I'm only trying the Fast Track 2 in a standard Eb-tuned 25.5'' Strat, but it's surprisingly bright and tight. Same with the Hot Rails in my 2 Cabronitas.

I expected them to be dark, but yeah, plenty of bite and low end clarity for low tunings.

The Hot Rails T would probably sound great in the Classic Vibe baritele as well. Kinda sucks DiMarzio Doesn't Make a Fast Track 2 T or anything.

EDIT: Kinda tempted to get a Classic Vibe Bass VI just to throw a Fast Track 2 or Hot Rails into it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jan 6, 2023)

ElRay said:


> Is there a  like icon? Sometime the  equivalent just doesn't cut it.



Wow react is criminally under appreciated IMO


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2023)

MFB said:


> I'll be posting a NGD either tonight or tomorrow morning with some quick pics, it's nothing special honestly; it showed up in C#, which I immediately defined to C, and then by end of the night it was in B Standard



Oh baby, the mockup of my final product looks good, but I also had a wild idea for a refinish and I'm half tempted to follow through on it for as outrageous as it is. I'll include them when I post the NGD tomorrow.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 7, 2023)

MFB said:


> Oh baby, the mockup of my final product looks good, but I also had a wild idea for a refinish and I'm half tempted to follow through on it for as outrageous as it is. I'll include them when I post the NGD tomorrow.


You got sunburst right? My idea for my Sunburst body was a shell pink relic over top so the sunburst peeks through, looks amazing if done right.


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2023)

CanserDYI said:


> You got sunburst right? My idea for my Sunburst body was a shell pink relic over top so the sunburst peeks through, looks amazing if done right.



Reminds me of one that Randy posted in the GAS thread, but I think the top coat was a green/gun metal gray color.

It's a sunburst, so it's getting black bridge/tuners/P90s, top hat knob and I'm debating on the guard as black or MAYBE tortoise shell, since it's much smaller than a normal Tele guard it won't be overly gaudy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sunday at 11:31 AM)

So I was talking about how much I love the Rails, I might as well show a clip.


----------



## MFB (Sunday at 11:59 AM)

That sounds very similar to the Contemporary rail single coil they put in, so I understand why you like it


----------



## CanserDYI (Sunday at 4:09 PM)

Oh lord...threw a cover on a Pegasus and the results were absolutely fantastic.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Monday at 10:22 AM)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 119419
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Someone's mother taught them how to chug.




CanserDYI said:


> Oh lord...threw a cover on a Pegasus and the results were absolutely fantastic.



Okay you win, covered it is.


----------



## Concerto412 (Monday at 11:24 AM)

@CanserDYI That looks phenomenal (though I could do without the pearloid - but ‘different strokes’ and all that), hope you get the wiring sorted asap.


----------



## MFB (Monday at 6:40 PM)

Any of you guys put shielding underneath the pickguard, and have you noticed any worthwhile improvement from it?


----------



## CanserDYI (Monday at 6:59 PM)

MFB said:


> Any of you guys put shielding underneath the pickguard, and have you noticed any worthwhile improvement from it?


Does the Cabronita have electronics under the pickguard?

My experience isnt very usable as I've never been able to A/B (Read: too lazy to A/B) after shielding pickguards, and every time that I personally have done it, I also did other stuff so It was never a true experiment anyways, but I can say I do believe it is worthwhile.

Edit: looked at a picture, back routed so I'm pretty sure only a couple wires go under the guard, so I'd make sure the back plate it good and shielded but yeah wouldn't worry about the pickguard.


----------



## MFB (Monday at 8:31 PM)

CanserDYI said:


> Does the Cabronita have electronics under the pickguard?
> 
> My experience isnt very usable as I've never been able to A/B (Read: too lazy to A/B) after shielding pickguards, and every time that I personally have done it, I also did other stuff so It was never a true experiment anyways, but I can say I do believe it is worthwhile.
> 
> Edit: looked at a picture, back routed so I'm pretty sure only a couple wires go under the guard, so I'd make sure the back plate it good and shielded but yeah wouldn't worry about the pickguard.



That's what I figured was that the wires from the neck pickup going to the control cavity probably won't need it vs. the back cavity cover where all the electronics TRULY are, so I'll skip out on adding it on the guard and make sure to put it on there instead


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Monday at 8:49 PM)

MFB said:


> That's what I figured was that the wires from the neck pickup going to the control cavity probably won't need it vs. the back cavity cover where all the electronics TRULY are, so I'll skip out on adding it on the guard and make sure to put it on there instead


If you're gonna add it under the guard, just do it under the little sliver of exposed wire JUST in case.


----------



## MFB (Tuesday at 3:24 PM)

Figured I'd throw this in the main thread vs. my specific NGD in case others look for it, for those who have swapped the tuners, did you find any out of the box that accept larger than 60-gauge or do they all require drilling? I think my string set is planning to use a 60/62, so I'd prefer to not be either scrapping the thing through, or not even able to fit it in the first place.


----------

